# NYP season opening gala on PBS



## powerbooks

Did anyone else watch the season opening concert of New York Philharmonic last night on PBS?

"The Philharmonic Opening Gala with Itzhak Perlman"

Am I the only person who found the concert incredibly dull?


----------



## Cavaradossi

I only caught "The Pines of Rome". Nothing dull about that!


----------



## powerbooks

Cavaradossi said:


> I only caught "The Pines of Rome". Nothing dull about that!


To be fare, that final piece was good!


----------



## campy

Agreed, my attention wandered while Perlman was featured.


----------

